# TCL.A-TO - Transcontinental



## CdnJedi (Apr 4, 2018)

*Transcontinental - TCL.A-TO*

Has anyone had a deep dive on TCL.A since their acquisition of Coveris?


Most indicators look positive except for the D-E ratio of .74 and the uncertainty of their transformation to a packaging company. 


Does anyone have any insights to share? 

Cheers


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

I've written about TCL quite extensively on my blog - and also just recently doubled my position in this company.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone follow this stock? Up 10% today


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a small position in it, bought about a month ago and up 32% since then. One of my better picks! I don't really know much about it, I bought it based purely on the fundamentals and found it using a screener.


----------

